# Sweaty vagina odor?



## Lilly12

Well.....

I was wondering if it's "normal" to have a different vaginal odor than normal?

It's not the discharge that smells, my discharge really doesn't have a smell and looks similar to discharge before pregnancy, just more of it.

My underwear smells like a sweaty vagina? LOL
I remember smelling it on really hot days where I had been sweating alot.. before pregnancy.

Now it's everyday? I do live in FL where it's hot, but it's also like this whenever I've stayed inside the house.
Even like an hour after I've showered my underwear smells like that.

I'm thinking of getting panty liners so I can change them often, but I read they can give you yeast infection?

:blush::blush:


----------



## Divinebeauty

Yeah I was wondering the same I asked my doc and he said scents will change down there, so I just assumed its normal iw as tested for infections and I have none. I do know the smell you are reffering too and its not like nasty its just different. I do wear panty liners but sometimes they can become very irritating down there so I need to take a break every now and then. 

Funny thing is with my first DS I never had this.. never had ths much dishcarge either!! Pregnancy is so strange!!!

probably not much help. Just wanted to let you know. your not alone!!
xx


----------



## maddog37

LOL! I've been meaning to ask the same thing but was a bit embarrassed. :)

I actually think it smells like a baby/toddler -- not a clean baby powder newly bathed baby, but you know how babies' necks smell because they don't bathe everyday and their heads and shoulders are usually all squished together so the neck area is just, well, dirty? 

That's what I think my private is smelling like. I only know this from playing with DH's nephew often.


----------



## Lilly12

Glad I'm not alone , was starting to worry :haha:

Well my underwear never smelled weird, untill I moved to Florida where it's hot and I sweat more.
So sometimes when I was outside for a day or so, and went to the bathroom I'd smell my underwear, sweaty.. but not the same sweaty smell as my armpits.

I never had it often.. untill I got pregnant.
I've noticed it since like 2 weeks or so.. Think my vagina is just more sweatier plus a little more discharge makes for sweaty smelling underwear? :blush:

I've been sweating way more every since Im pregnant , I used to never sweat under my arm pits, now I sweat all the time.. and at night too!


----------



## maddog37

And while eating spicy food too! Gosh, I had an embarrassing incident at lunch last week in a restaurant with the sweating. My dress was literally drenched when I got up, and I was wearing knee high socks, so the back of my thighs was sweating onto the seat. So gross!


----------



## Lilly12

maddog37 said:


> And while eating spicy food too! Gosh, I had an embarrassing incident at lunch last week in a restaurant with the sweating. My dress was literally drenched when I got up, and I was wearing knee high socks, so the back of my thighs was sweating onto the seat. So gross!

:hugs: The wonders of pregnancy! 

Think Ill get some panty liners tomorrow , I wont wear them too much cause Im scared to get an infection , just whenever Im out and about or going somewhere like the midwife, where I have to lay on a bench for the scan and people are standing around me :haha:
Although I dont think anyone else can smell it, even with shorts on.. it's still embaressing!
I cant even smell it myself unless I go to the bathroom and take my pants off.

LOL @ the TMI in this topic :blush:


----------



## BreCon

I've got it too...from the looks of it..it seems normal! My husband noticed that it smells different down there too...I was embarrassed but he doesn't care because the doctor warned us that it WILL be different...

Pregnancy is weird..and weird changes...but its still beautiful!


----------



## membas#1

hey lilly, and anyone else resorting to panty liners...try some of these--i have these and i don't get the irritation or anything like i used to with disposable liners. i have both lotus brand and another (new moon?). here are the links. i have about 8 or so that i always used during my period and also for liner days...you can buy them for postpartum as well. they clean really easily and for what you need right now, you could just get light flow/xs--they'll be absorbent without irritation. 

https://www.lotuspads.com/indexDefault.html
https://www.newmoonpads.com/Cloth_Menstrual_Pads.html


----------

